# Big Kings



## sheepsheadman (Sep 15, 2005)

Hey everyone,big kings coming this year,why?well because last year was an off year on the piers,this is gonna be one of those years,:fishing:


----------



## Hurricane44 (Aug 16, 2006)

Can you please explain the logic behind your theory? I hope you're right, I know Folly Beach pier in Charleston only had one king all year


----------



## DORIGHT (Dec 1, 2006)

GOOD WANT TO SEE BEUNCH O PICS :fishing:


----------



## seasnake (Jan 21, 2007)

A few of my buds fish the ska, and are down in the keys pre-fishing for this weekends tourney. They are having great luck and are expecting large numbers this year.


----------



## b3butner (Oct 1, 2003)

sheepsheadman said:


> Hey everyone,big kings coming this year,why?well because last year was an off year on the piers,this is gonna be one of those years,:fishing:


King! What's that?


----------



## screamendrag (Nov 21, 2005)

Im sayen 50 kings for apache this year ....you fish there right sheepsheadman?? I think ive seen pics of you out there, if i remember correctly. Guna be down alot this year, at least 4 weeks....:fishing:


----------



## kingfish (Feb 28, 2004)

*69 kings off Cherry Grove in one day*

I was there, about 1979, damnest thing you ever seen, the end of the pier was only 22 feet wide then.

The pogies are comming back thanks o hte end of commercial fishing for them South of Va. Now get rid of some tournaments and give Kings gamefish status, presto kingfish..............Kingfish


----------



## sinker man (Jun 16, 2006)

I think you will have to see at least a 50% reduction in beach replenishment programs and a big comeback of the menhaden. Beach replenishment programs take away the structure of the surf. No structure means greatly reduced numbers of small fish and their food chain which means no reason for a king to go there in the first place. Huge numbers of cobia, amberjack, kings and tarpon used to run the beaches because there was a ready supply of food there.


----------



## Sea2aeS (Jan 7, 2005)

I hope like hell them kings do make a comeback, but from what i witnessed off hatteras this november, im at the conclusion theyre already back. 

I went 6 for 9 in a 5 hr period. largest went 31 & some change. live pogies freelined on a colorchange in 180ft. there were a ton of 8-15lb kings. few in the 20+ range. lotta 10lb snakes thou. thats a darn good sign. when theres a lotta 8-14lb kings makes me think what itll be like in another 3-5 years i hope so thou. first time in 3-4 years a king got decked on a va pier up here this summer. only a 16lber but still a king


----------



## sinker man (Jun 16, 2006)

I am telling my age with this but I was in the Navy at Va. Beach from 78 to 81. I king fished every weekend somewhere from Va. Beach Pier to Jolly Roger Pier on Topsail Island, NC. during that time. Va. beach pier was averaging somewhere between 60 and a hundred kings per year. The outer banks piers probably a few more and the better Topsail Island piers and Bouge Inlet pier well over 200/yr. The charter boats in Oregon Inlet wouldn't book trips in Oct. because they were too busy commercial fishing for kings. They would get anywhere fom 1500lbs to 2500lbs of kings per boat per day. Those numbers were down considerably from the early 70's when the better Topsail Island piers were catching over 500 kings per year. That isn't including amberjacks cobia , false albacore, jack crevale and tarpon.


----------



## sinker man (Jun 16, 2006)

Sea2aeS, the problem is not the lack of kings in 180' of water; The problem is they don't run the beaches any more. The reason is what the question seems to be. It's not just kings that are missing from our piers, its the relative abundance of everything. I remember when there were many more fish in the surf period. Lots of small whiting and spots during the summer along with more blues, spanish, trout, flounder, red drum and black drum. There were also several schools of menhaden going by every day. Thread herring were normally under the pier instead of occasionally. Just more of everything that the big fish wouild eat.


----------



## screamendrag (Nov 21, 2005)

Well it seemed like in the last two years about 70% of the time if the water was clear there were fish around.....bait at least. Though that really doesnt say much because there were also days with more bait then ive ever seen and there was nothing there to eat it Maybe we need to make a sacrifice to the fishing gods??


----------



## sinker man (Jun 16, 2006)

Here is the point I've been trying to make but you don't seem to be grasping. A pier is just a small spot where bait will concentrate. There is just as much or more bait at any given artificial reef EVERY DAY. Without plenty to eat All up and down the beach you won't see them coming inshore to feed. That little area around the pier won't cause them to Swim the 10 -20 miles to the beach. they would be leaving more than they would find.


----------



## Sea2aeS (Jan 7, 2005)

why cant terrorist attack omega proteins instead of the trade centers


----------



## outfishin28 (Jul 15, 2005)

who the hell is omega protiens? I do not like them just just because of the menhaden thing.


----------



## screamendrag (Nov 21, 2005)

They are a huge drug company...kinda obviosly they specialize is proteins. Im not sure of much more than that other than they catch masses of bunker completely depleteing arguably the oceans most crucial fish. They supply proteins that you would find in a health food store...you can find huge amounts of info about this on the net....hope that kinda helps


----------



## outfishin28 (Jul 15, 2005)

thanks, I will spam the hell out of them.


----------



## Sea2aeS (Jan 7, 2005)

basically, theyre a company the govt allows to rape the ocean of all life. kind of like haliburton over in Iraq, just on another front. all political... my guess is omega must be payin some really nice prostitutes some good $$$$ to keep congress from puttin a halt to Omega, cuz theyre the only ones who do this bull$hit


----------

